# Is this a good deal



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Tomorrow meeting with the guy from CrazyList.

trying to get:

• (3) Graco RAC IV 515 reversible spray tips 
• Graco RAC IV 517 reversible spray tips 
• Graco RAC IV 619 reversible spray tips 
• Graco 50 mesh gun filter 
• Graco 100 mesh gun filter
• additional 50 ft Graco DuraFlex™ Airless Paint Hose


All for 70 bucks...I think is not a bad deal? what do you think?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

New Yes, Used No


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

yes all brand new


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Tomorrow meeting with the guy from CrazyList.
> 
> trying to get:
> 
> ...


Ummmmmm.......he'll yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Where they stolen from?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Good thread.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

The guy sells the painting rig too,he is a sales agent for a graco.the whole package was for a demonstration and was never been put to use.(this is his side of the story)I hate to buy stolen stuff for my business,but you never know.It sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Pretty sweet deal if its all new


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet just got all for 65 










And on top I got brand new Graco 210es for 500.not bad right?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

For some reason those tips don't last like the ones from the paintstore. But still is a good deal.

Sent from Android Phone using Paint Talk


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

just the hose and filters is about 70 bucks if not more,so those tips is like a extra  I am happy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good deal. :thumbsup:

Somebody wrote a bad check to the local HD and pulled 65 out of it lol.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Realy? haha I didnt know that is posible!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

great deal. list price on the tips is $38.00


----------

